# Ευρυζωνικές συνδέσεις και τεχνολογία > Σταθερή & Κινητή Τηλεφωνία > Isdn - Pstn >  Τηλεφωνικό κέντρο για πολύ βασική χρήση.

## Avatar_GR

Καλησπέρα, χρειάζομαι ένα πολύ απλό τηλεφωνικό κέντρο που το μόνο που θα κάνει θα είναι: 
Ας πούμε π.χ ότι η γραμμή μου είναι το νούμερο 21000000. Όταν καλεί κάποιος το 21000000 και μετά το 1 να χτυπάει το πρώτο τηλ, αν καλέσει το 21000000 και μετά το 2 να χτυπάει το δεύτερο τηλ.

Αυτό εδώ (το TC-108c) θα μου κάνει;
http://www.skroutz.gr/s/327692/Tele-TC-108C.html

----------


## griniaris

για δωσε πληροφοριες.... 

για PSTN , ISDN ,  VOIP  ?

ποσες εξωτερικες? ποσες εσωτερικες ? 

θες και μυνημα υποδοχης?

υπαρχουν αλλες ''απαιτησεις'' ή μονο την εσωτερικη προωθηση κλησεων? 

budget?  ποιοτητα?  χρηση οικειακη-επαγγελματικη- callcenter?

----------


## Avatar_GR

> για δωσε πληροφοριες.... για PSTN , ISDN ,  VOIP  ?
> ποσες εξωτερικες? ποσες εσωτερικες ? θες και μυνημα υποδοχης?
> υπαρχουν αλλες ''απαιτησεις'' ή μονο την εσωτερικη προωθηση κλησεων? 
> budget?  ποιοτητα?  χρηση οικειακη-επαγγελματικη- callcenter?


Για PSTN. δΔεν με ενδιαφέρει VOIP. 1 εξωτερική γραμμή 2 η 3 εσωτερικές.
Δεν θέλω μήνυμα υποδοχής, ούτε έχω άλλες απαιτήσεις, μόνο αυτό που έγραψα στην αρχή. (Με το που με παίρνει κάποιος και πατάει το 1 να χτυπάει το 1ο τηλ, με το που πατάει το 2 να χτυπάει το 2ο τηλ.) 
Budget όσο πιο χαμηλά γίνεται. Χρήση είναι για σπίτι και χαλαρή, πολύ λίγα τηλέφωνα κάθε μέρα.

----------


## griniaris

Αυτο που λες της TELE  ΔΕΝ νομιζω να το κανει.  Εχει το manual βεβαια και μπορεις να το διαβασεις να σιγουρευτεις. 

Αλλα δεν νομιζω να καταφερεις κατι με λιγοτερο απο 120-150€

----------


## Avatar_GR

> Αυτο που λες της TELE  ΔΕΝ νομιζω να το κανει.  Εχει το manual βεβαια και μπορεις να το διαβασεις να σιγουρευτεις. 
> 
> Αλλα δεν νομιζω να καταφερεις κατι με λιγοτερο απο 120-150€


Τι πρέπει να γράφει στα specs για να το κάνει αυτό; Πως να το ψάξω δηλαδή;


*Spoiler:*




			Το manual γράφει:
1.2 Τρόποι επικοινωνίας
Υπάρχουν τρεις δυνατοί τρόποι επικοινωνίας μέσω του τηλεφωνικού κέντρου οι οποίοι
φαίνονται ακολούθως:
Case 1: 1 εξωτερική γραμμή με 1 εσωτερική
Case 2: 1 εσωτερική γραμμή με 1 εσωτερική
Case 3: 1 εξωτερική γραμμή με 2 εσωτερικές γραμμές ταυτόχρονα.
https://www.stokostos.gr/media/pdf/TC-SERIES.pdf

----------


## griniaris

Αυτο που ψαχνουμε στην συγκεκριμενη περιπτωση λέγεται  *ACD (Automatic Call Distribution)*

Ειναι η διανομη των γραμμων συμφωνα με τα κουμπια που θα πατηθουν.

Και κατι πιο εξελιγμενο ειναι το    *IVR, or interactive voice response*

οπου η κληση δρομολογειται συμφωνα με τις φωνητικες εντολες του καλουντος.

Δεν ξερω αν σε βοηθησα η σε μπερδεψα.

----------


## Avatar_GR

Με βοήθησες. Thanks.

Μήπως μπορείς να μου προτείνεις και κανένα τηλεφωνικό κέντρο που να το κάνει αυτό;

----------


## kage

γιατι απλα να μην χρησιμοποιησεις την συνοπτικοτητα με κεφαλικο νουμερο και να δεινεις σε ολους το κεντρικο νουμερο?αν το θεμα ειναι να μην χανεις κλησεις οταν ειναι κατειλημμένη η γραμμη?
real isdn εχει μονο οτε+wind ή αλλοι δεινουν 1 pots(κανονικo)+1 voip με δικο τους μοντεμ.
στην wind τα τοπικα ειναι free οποτε δεν θα χρεωνεσε και εκτροπη..(και ο οτε εχει καποια λεπτα free .1000'?)

----------


## doki

Αυτή τη στιγμή είμαι με vdsl50 και το oxygen modemrouter. Η γραμμή μου είναι πλέον  ΟΤΕ ευρυζωνική αλλά σε σύνδεση isdn.

Προτείνετέ μου ένα σχετικά οικονομικό τηλεφωνικό κέντρο (isdn) ως 200-250 ευρώ, για σύνδεση στη so θύρα του oxygen, που να συνδέονται πάνω του 3-4 isdn τηλεφωνικές συσκευές (με δικές τους msn αριθμοδοτήσεις.)


btw δίπλα από τη so θύρα (rj45) toy oxygen, υπάρχει μια ίδια θύρα με την ονομασία ext sync. τι συνδέεται σε αυτήν;

----------


## Seldimi

Καλησπέρα και από εμένα. 
Βρίσκομαι στην ακριβώς ίδια θέση με σένα, χρειάζομαι ένα απλό τηλεφωνικό κέντρο για μικρο γραφείο, με 1 εξωτερική και 4 εσωτερικές.

Παρατηρώ ότι όλες οι λύσεις είναι πάνω από 100-150€, πράγμα που δεν καταλαβαίνω το γιατί; Με 150€ παίρνεις switcher να φυσάει και στα τηλέφωνα μείναμε πίσω;

Το παραπάνω διάβασα ότι δεν έχει αναγνώριση κλήσεων, εκτός και αν είναι κάποιος άλλος όρος στα call centre. Εγώ κοιτούσα τις Excelltel ένα με 160€, αλλά δεν το πήρα ακόμη. Είπα να κάνω μια έρευνα αλλά όλα είναι 2006 και πίσω.

----------


## puntomania

Με 150ε φτιάχνεις κέντρο.... με 2 fritzbox 7170 & κέντρο με raspberry pi2 (raspbx)

----------


## R1DD1CK

> Με 150ε φτιάχνεις κέντρο.... με 2 fritzbox 7170 & κέντρο με raspberry pi2 (raspbx)


Ωραία ιδέα το θέμα είναι πώς; Υπάρχει κάποιο guide για αυτά; Γιατί το μόνο που βρίσκω στα αγγλικά με το call center ως λήμμα μου βγάζει μόνο πως θα ανοίξω επιχείρηση με Ινδούς για outsourcing customer support :Laughing:

----------


## puntomania

> Ωραία ιδέα το θέμα είναι πώς; Υπάρχει κάποιο guide για αυτά; Γιατί το μόνο που βρίσκω στα αγγλικά με το call center ως λήμμα μου βγάζει μόνο πως θα ανοίξω επιχείρηση με Ινδούς για outsourcing customer support



τι θέλεις να κάνεις.. δώσε περισσότερες λεπτομέρειες...

----------

